

'Time to give it up,' Buffett and Gates tell the super-rich - edw519
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/money_co/2010/06/warren-buffett-bill-gates-givingpledge-billionaires-charity-philanthropy.html

======
edster
"Time to stop butting into other peoples business," edster tells the super-
rich

